# MFT Top - Melamine MDF?



## PerryGunn (11 Nov 2020)

I'm looking at making a custom size MFT top using 18mm non-structural hardwood ply as it's less affected than MDF by any potential moisture issues in an unheated workshop. I was talking to a builder friend to see if he could get the ply for me on his trade account (free delivery) when he suggested that I consider melamine-faced MDF as an alternative.

Has anyone made, or has opinions on, an MFT top made using Melamine ply - something like WHITE 2 SIDE MELAMINE MDF 2440 x 1220 x 18mm from Alsford Timber

I'm wondering if the edges were sealed, it would avoid any of the moisture-related issues with MDF?

Would it be too smooth/slippery?
Would 18mm ply be a better bet?


----------

